# New puppies



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Now I know some people don't agree with breeding, but for the ones that want to share in my joy, last night Lucy gave birth to 5 beautiful healthy babies and I've taken some pictures to share. The birth went wonderfully, but I thought she was done at 4am with 4 pups and much to my surprise, this morning there were 5. The smallest was 3.8 oz. and the largest born was 5.1 oz. Lucy is doing wonderfully and mothering her pups just fine.

Tammie


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG Puppies XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Gorgeous......I want the blue ones....Gorgeous.


Congratulations to Mummy and you.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Congratulations! So many puppies, too.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

The puppies are beautiful! Congrats on your little ones and I'm glad everyone is safe and healthy  I'm looking forward to future pics of the little ones :love5:


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!
They are so cute,
can't wait to see more pics as they grow.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow they all look so different!! How cool!
I'm glad everything went well! The pups are adorable :love5:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats! I am sooo jealous  They are all so adorable, and I hope you'll post pictures of them as they grow!

Are you keeping any of them?


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Awwww, they are absolutely gorgeous little babies. Congratulations!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! They are sooooooo cute and adorable. Lucy looks great after giving birth to 5 puppies.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Ahhh!

I want the blue one! Can you send it to Nebraska? They are all so cute. Congrats!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

AWWWW :love7: I want them :lol: Congrats what a miracle


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

ooo... i like the one that appears to be blue or silver with the white stripe  glad to see momma and babies doing well


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

congratulations :love5:


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Congratulations, they are just precious. 
Are they all spoken for?


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Congrats! I am sooo jealous  They are all so adorable, and I hope you'll post pictures of them as they grow!
> 
> Are you keeping any of them?



Of course Jess! Not sure which one, though. They are all so cute! I have some friends that love chis and have two already. They already have picked one out. I am also trying to get my mother in law to adopt one. She loves our guys.

Lucy is doing fantastic.


Tammie


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I wish you lived closer. My fiancee's sister is looking into getting another chi!


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

The pups that were born are:
female Blue/white makings 4.4 oz - she was the only one born on the 5th (11:50 pm - everyone else was born on the 6th).

Male fawn (looks just like Lucy) 3.8 oz 

Male Blue with white markings on head 5.1 oz (biggest one in the litter!)

Male Black with white markings 4.4 oz

Female Black with white markings 4.5 oz

Jake is a very unique blue. He looked nothing like these silvery/gray babies. He looked almost black as a pup. It is interesting to see this color in the pups.

The black comes from Jakes mother (Tiny Tallulah) she was black with white markings.

I will keep you all inundated with pics.

Tammie


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

maureen said:


> Congratulations, they are just precious.
> Are they all spoken for?


No, they are not yet. I do know that 3 of the 5 are though.

Tammie


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I'm sure you won't have any trouble finding homes for all of them, but if for some reason you don't, please keep me in mind. I think they are equally adorable.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww they are so cute the blue one with the stripe looks like my rainey when she was born 
wished i lived near you also they are just sooo adorable


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I love them all but especially the blues!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jack and Lucy make some fine looking pups!


----------



## Foxy Roxy (Aug 31, 2007)

Beautiful, and she looks like an atentive mommy. I love the first picture and her expression.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

OMG!!! So many puppies and all of them beautiful. And mommy is lovely! Congratulations.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Oooh how wonderful!!!!
Must be exciting!
What a gorgeous litter- and so is mum of course!!!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations!!   What precious babies, I love the rainbow of colors.


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Mom is doing great. The pups are eating really well and Lucy is just amazing! 

There is a lot of joy in this house!

Tammie


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

what a gorgeous bunch!!! i love mommys look in the first picture..so proud looking,lol! :tongue5:


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

I just wanted to add a few pics of my new babies at 5 days old... I can't believe they ALL came out of her! My goodness! They are all gaining weight pretty consistently and doing extremely well. Mommy is such a good caretaker. I can't wait to see the eyes open. I think I am keeping the first one born. She is the first photo below. My daughter wants to call her Bailey. She is a little cutie pie.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like Mom is doing a great job.


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

She is doing great! I just wouldn't want her job right now... I only had to breastfeed one at a time... God bless her!!! LOL!


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Tammie*

Finally I am here! LOL Well, yes last night I was looking through this section and came across your pictures. I only saw the first page but now I went trough the 3rd page and see how much they have grown. 

They are all so cute! But I am like you, I would def want to keep the one you want to keep. Very unique color, I don't think I ever seen one like that. I wonder what it will look like as it grows will it change?? hmmm

LULU


----------



## chi_lve (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh how beautiful!!!!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

They are all so adorable! Thanks for the picture update


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww they're so precious :love7: I'm jealous :wink:


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Aww they're so precious :love7: I'm jealous :wink:



Ummm, have you looked at your siggy???? You have the most beautiful pups!

Thanks, guys. This experience has been such a joy to my family and I will keep you all updated with pics and news of their development.

Tammie


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Here are a couple of slideshows of the pups...

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/tboisvert/puppies/?action=view&current=cb181561.pbw

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/tboisvert/puppies/?action=view&current=9f50750f.pbw

Tam


----------



## xultar (Jul 26, 2007)

puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

The slideshows were adorable! The puppies are growing up so fast... soon they'll be walking and wrecking havoc in your house!


----------

